# 2001 Sport vs. Premium pkg



## qballgreg (Sep 1, 2003)

I just purchased a 2001 525i and am not sure whether it has the Sport and Premium-Sport package...anyone know the difference? It has 17" alloys in-dash CD and trunk changer, tilit/telescoping wheel, wood trim, leather, rear/side shades, remote keyless entry......


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

*Look at your steering wheel*

Look at your steering wheel.
If it has 3 spokes, it's the sport package. If it has 4 spokes, it's not.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Also, i'm not sure what your 17" wheels look like -- but if they came w/ the car originally-- you've got the sport package.


----------



## qballgreg (Sep 1, 2003)

qballgreg said:


> I just purchased a 2001 525i and am not sure whether it has the Sport and Premium-Sport package...anyone know the difference? It has 17" alloys in-dash CD and trunk changer, tilit/telescoping wheel, wood trim, leather, rear/side shades, remote keyless entry......


I have the Sport/Premium package....17" wheels and 4 spoke steering wheel...I'm trying to find out the difference between the "Sport" package and the "Sport/Premium" package...BMW offered both of these. I also have the "Convenience" package....


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

qballgreg said:


> I have the Sport/Premium package....17" wheels and 4 spoke steering wheel...I'm trying to find out the difference between the "Sport" package and the "Sport/Premium" package...BMW offered both of these. I also have the "Convenience" package....


Short of looking at 2001 5 series brochure, this file is your next best bet. Take a look at the 5 series section. The answer you're looking for is somewhat scattered but it does answer all of your questions.

Damn, I cannot attach the file here.  The file is 2.5 MB. OK, send me a PM with your email address and I'll email you the file.


----------



## silv3rbimm3r (Sep 19, 2003)

are the rims bbs style? honeycombed? if they are then you got sports package... but then again the previous owner could have put those on there...


do you have the original stciker? 

if all else fails ask a bmw tech.


----------



## qballgreg (Sep 1, 2003)

silv3rbimm3r said:


> are the rims bbs style? honeycombed? if they are then you got sports package... but then again the previous owner could have put those on there...
> 
> do you have the original stciker?
> 
> if all else fails ask a bmw tech.


My wheels are honeycomb deepdish alloys...17"


----------

